
Esper’s dark vision for US-China conflict makes war more likely - notlukesky
https://www.defensenews.com/opinion/commentary/2020/03/19/espers-dark-vision-for-us-china-conflict-makes-war-more-likely/
======
simonblack
I estimated a few years back that with China's continuing growth larger than
the US's, the crossover date when China would be the strongest nation would be
about 2025.

To prevent that, the US in its Thucydides Trap (alternatively, its Wolfowitz
Doctrine) would need to initiate a conflict with China about 5 years earlier
(so, 2020) otherwise it would have no guarantee of winning that conflict, and
would probably be destroyed completely.

Wars in the Northern Hemisphere need to kick off in Spring (Mar 21) at best,
or Summer (June 21) at the latest. If the US doesn't start a war with China in
the next 3 months, it will have missed the boat.

------
Synaesthesia
Quite disturbing. We are facing a new Cold War, and a new nuclear threat to
humanity once again, actually it never went away!

------
m4r35n357
Who will be the first to attempt to invade a virus-riddled country I wonder .
. .

~~~
mschuster91
Apparently the US (as suspected), but the first target could very well be
Iran. Disgusting enough that Trump doesn't even think about easing the
sanctions so Iran can get medical equipment, and now his generals think about
war ([https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/21/world/middleeast/trump-
ir...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/21/world/middleeast/trump-iran-iraq-
coronavirus-militas.html)).

